# HP G62-340US Fan Not Working



## zParadox (Mar 9, 2012)

The fan on my HP laptop is not working. It's a HP G62-340US that is about one and a half years old. On start-up it comes up with the error code 90B and says the computer will shut down in the next 15 seconds. I've already tried replacing the fan and updating the bios with no success, is there anything else that i'd be able to do? I've been told it is a motherboard issue, if that is the case, could someone please direct me to a website that sells this motherboard? Any response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

according to hp support website replacing the fan should solve the problem... I also read *here *and *here *a paper clip trick/solution.. If the paper clip trick works, my advice is completely disassemble the fan and lube it's core with a good sprayed can oil.

Or just google _*hp error code 90B*_ for more results.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check post 2 here

System Fan (90B) Error / HP Pavilion dv7-4060us - HP Support Forum


----------



## zParadox (Mar 9, 2012)

Learn2day - If you read my post you'd see I had already replaced the fan. It didn't help.

dai - I've tried everything it said in that post. Didn't help either.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Was the BIOS update successful? At what point does the error message appear?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

OP, I read that, just dunno if the fan is new or if it has the same problem as the others.
If you eliminate all fan options, all you have left is the board. If you're qualified for that diagnose, check voltage @ fan plug and go from there.


----------

